# Confirm existing serial number entry in excel using a barcode scanner



## MC_Calgary_1973 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi All.

So I am smack in the middle of a full hardware inventory audit.  This means I need to use an existing excel sheet that contains asset numbers and serial numbers.  

My excel headers are like this:

Asset | Name | Serial | Model | Site | description | Change


Typically I just print this sheet and then physically look at every serial number or asset tag and then I highlight the relevant entry on the printed document.  Later I then manually edit the excel document to "confirm" that I have actually found said asset.

Here is what I love to have happen.  On my excel sheet, I have a bunch of columns as referenced above.  The relevant column header names for this topic are: Asset, Serial and change.  Asset and serial are exactly as they sound.  The Change column is where I would input the word "confirmed" for ever item I find.

What I like to be able to do is use my USB scanner to either scan barcoded asset tags or the manufacturer serial number barcode and then have Excel match that scanned code to the existing entry and then if it finds a match, write the word "Confirmed" in the change column for the relevant asset/barcode.

Can this be done?

Thx


----------



## pbornemeier (Apr 25, 2019)

It would depend on how your scanner can present the data to excel.
If you can select an input cell then scan and have the resultant info be placed in that cell as if you typed it, then press Enter, you could use an event trigger to process code that would search the designated column(s) for a match (matches) and update/report as appropriate.


----------

